# Anyone have any trouble with Litespeed Warrenty claims?



## stevers (Aug 10, 2005)

*All: I changed the Icon because both Litespeed and my LBS were able to resolve the problem*

Just hung up with my LBS. While having the bike ('05 Solano) tuned up and the safety inspection for the BP MS150, they noticed that one of the rear dropouts was bent. I never noticed this, but they attempted to fix it and broke the dropout!  

Now they are going to contact Litespeed to get the dropout repaired and I'm stuck with a demo bike for a couple of weeks.

My question is has anyone had a similar experience with a warrenty claim with Litespeed and what was the result?


----------



## groundzero (Oct 25, 2004)

my headtube cracked and they promised 6 weeks to repair it. they took 6 weeks as promised. they brushed up the bike to look like new and applied a new decal set as well.


----------



## stevers (Aug 10, 2005)

*An Update.....*

Well, the LBS believes they are going to have to rely on their relationship with Litespeed to get something done here. In the meantime, I get to ride a carbon fiber bike as a substitute.

I'll provide updates as I get them....


----------



## litespeed1 (Nov 15, 2005)

two years ago, I noticed a crack in the bottom bracket of my 97 Ultimate. I sent it in from the shop and within a couple of weeks, they replaced it with a new 2003. They have my business and support, great customer service.


----------



## stevers (Aug 10, 2005)

*Thanks...*

For the responses. Looks like they found an inclusion within the metal that weakened that portion of the dropout. The frame was shipped today, so I expect I see it again in another 3 weeks. In the meantime my LBS is letting me ride a Giant OCR 1.

Thanks again for sharing your responses!


----------



## elviento (Mar 24, 2002)

Based on these facts, either LS or your LBS will have to fix it. Likely a small job for LS to do and I don't see why they wouldn't as long as the dealer maintains a decent relationship with them.


----------



## stevers (Aug 10, 2005)

*Just an update on my frame (for those interested)...*

Litespeed will repair my frame under their warrenty. But since they discountinued the Solano, they are going to make a new frame for me. I should be getting it within the week.


----------



## highsugar (Apr 14, 2006)

Just sent in my 05 Vortex for a crack running through the weld between my down and head tube. Tottally depressed! Starting to hear stories about bad repairs that have to be sent back.Fact or myth???


----------



## stevers (Aug 10, 2005)

Man, I feel your pain. I can only speak from my experience...

My LBS noticed that at the point where the dropoff broke off, they saw some discoloration which might indicate that the weld had some sort of inclusion in it. This doesn't mean it was a bad repair, in fact I bet if probably wouldn't have broke off, but they noticed that it was slightly off center and wanted to realign it, and it snapped off. 

They were able to work it out with LS and LS stepped up and I got a new frame (I've got an '05 Solano, which is discontinued this year, so they didn't have frames in stock).

It will take some time to fix, but I'm happy with my experience with both LS and my LBS. I'm even happier that I got my bike back!


----------



## groundzero (Oct 25, 2004)

highsugar- that's the same spot where my Siena frame failed. too bad I don't have pix to share.


----------



## highsugar (Apr 14, 2006)

Thanks Steven. So far I'm a little nervous about the way the process has gone, but I'll give them a chance to work it out before I talk smack.
Riding the old 5200 only makes me miss her more.


----------



## highsugar (Apr 14, 2006)

*cracked vortex update*

Still waiting. The only info I can get is that I should expect my frame back exactly 6 weeks after I shipped it. If I ask for any details, (repair or replace???)I'm treated like it's none of my buisness, and I should just be happy to have it under waranty. (kinda what I was paying for, I thought)
They got a huge chunk of money from me for a product that failed.I'm not asking for an apology but.......
I'm pretty sure all will be forgotten when I get it back.


----------



## stevers (Aug 10, 2005)

highsugar. I know how you feel. I got my bike back about 8 days before I was to do the BP MS 150. 

It was great to get it back and when I had it out on a 55 mile club ride it was great! Although I thought I was struggling too much. When the morning of the MS 150 arrives, I'm packing everything up and I find out that the rear wheel went needed to be trued. Turns out I was rubbing the brake pad for that 55 miler! I undid the brake release and rode the first day that way. No problems, I was able to average 18-20 mph the first day. I had my LBS guys true it as best as possible that night and I rode the next day without any problems (we had more hills the 2nd day so I figured I'd need the rear brake a bit more).

Long story, short... after the ride I took it in and the LBS found out that the nipples had come loose. So... the rear wheel is going back to Real Design to be fixed and I have a spare rear wheel on the bike.

I'd be patient and hope for the best.

Good Luck!


----------



## highsugar (Apr 14, 2006)

OK, It's over. It took eight weeks to get the repaired frame back. The new welds look way cooler than the old ones. Hope they hold up. After 2 rides I'm more in love with the bike than ever before. Too tired to *****. Thanks Hi-Tech and Mario for a flawless build up.


----------



## fmw (Sep 28, 2005)

At least you can get repairs. Since I didn't buy my frame from an LBS, I can't get repairs. In fact I can't even get advice. My opinion of Litespeed customer service is really poor. I won't buy another one as a result. Too bad since I really like titanium.


----------



## highsugar (Apr 14, 2006)

I don't think it matters where you bought it, just that you're the original owner. there ARE many choices these days if you like ti. We have a great local builder out here.


----------



## fmw (Sep 28, 2005)

I am a great local builder. I have a defective frame. I can't get service, warranty, paid or otherwise since I don't have an LBS. Trust me, if you don't buy your Litespeed frame from an LBS there is not only no warranty, there isn't even any service at all. They should be ashamed of themselves.


----------



## highsugar (Apr 14, 2006)

Shameful. 
By the way, I meant people who build Ti frames. We have many good choices these days. I know, too late for both of us.


----------



## Lamdog (Jan 11, 2006)

Sorry to hear that. But on the other hand ... why do you think Litespeed should honor you warranty when you did not buy the bike from their LBS? I'm sure it's all economics as they have built all the potential warranty and repair into the cost of their frames. They would not be able to recoupe any of their cost if you didn't buy new. Try buying a used Ford truck from joe-blow's used car lot and try bringing that truck into the dealer for free services ... it just doesn't happen.


----------



## highsugar (Apr 14, 2006)

I thought fmw said he WAS the original owner.
Don't buy a used ANYTHING expecting a lifetime warranty


----------



## fmw (Sep 28, 2005)

Lamdog said:


> Sorry to hear that. But on the other hand ... why do you think Litespeed should honor you warranty when you did not buy the bike from their LBS? I'm sure it's all economics as they have built all the potential warranty and repair into the cost of their frames. They would not be able to recoupe any of their cost if you didn't buy new. Try buying a used Ford truck from joe-blow's used car lot and try bringing that truck into the dealer for free services ... it just doesn't happen.


I bought the frame brand spanking new. Why should they warranty it? Because they built a defective frame and should stand behind it. But you missed my point. I didn't ask for anything free. I didn't ask for a warranty. I asked for some advice on how to fix the defective frame. No advice, no service at any price. The only way to communicate with them was to have the LBS get an RMA to return the frame. No LBS, no return. Sorry, but I think it's shameful and I disagree with you completely..


----------



## Lamdog (Jan 11, 2006)

Hummmm ... really? That would be odd that Litespeed do not honor the warrantyif that is the case. How did you buy a brand new Litespeed frame with out going through some kind of authorized dealer though?


----------

